# What Makes you Happy?



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

JonTron you make happy. Please, nobody say Smosh!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Weed


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

That guy is so funny! Nice narration!

Right now this is making me happy:


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

dancing


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Booze


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Seeing people that were once well off suffer.
When druggies die.
Music
Playing piano


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

this is easy:

hd video + hd audio
masturbation
programming
diablo 2 lod
majoras mask
ocarnia of time
porn
youtube
miku hatsune
learning - anything
math - because im hardcore mother****ers!!!!


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome movie and game trailers and scenes. I have no idea why, but they're like, half my Youtube favorites list. I watch scenes and trailers from stuff like _District 9_ or _Assassin's Creed_ over and over again, even if I've already seen/played the movie/game a zillion times. When directors and producers hit a scene just right, it comes across as great to watch over and over.

Helps to keep my mind occupied, too. I have way too many thoughts buzzing around my head often.

Also, tequila on the rocks.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Okay, I don't like Smosh but Mari is great!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

my bed, beer/wine, chipotle burritos, loud music


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

catching a fish, making music, music


----------



## eyezarewindowz (Oct 26, 2013)

Making other people happy


----------



## fairy12 (Oct 2, 2013)

1. achieving a goal/succeeding/making parents happy
2. knowing bad people are getting what they deserve
3. seeing good people succeed
4. trying to be spiritual


----------



## chhsadshajfgh (Oct 28, 2013)

Going to westfield for pancakes and coffeee HEHE DD


----------



## fairdesires (Oct 26, 2013)

eyezarewindowz said:


> Making other people happy


I agree..That's the best feelng I ever felt was making other people happy.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

missamanda said:


> my bed, beer/wine, chipotle burritos, loud music


At the same time!


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> At the same time!


Got that right.

Pretty sure I had guys named Steve on that list, too. Where did it go?


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Got that right.
> 
> Pretty sure I had guys named Steve on that list, too. Where did it go?


Ooh, don't get me started! :b


----------



## Sirius Pioneer (Oct 28, 2013)

To crush my enemies, to see them driven before me and to hear the lamentations fo their women.


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

not much... maybe friends and daylight. and love, accomplishments.


----------



## Happiness For You (Oct 16, 2013)

Laughing with close friends and family.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

To know that my family is healthy, happy, and doing well. Especially my grandparents. They deserve it.


----------



## newsflashmrwizard (Oct 27, 2013)

My boyfriend makes me happy, so does my mom, step dad, and sister. Rainy days drain me, but the clouds make me happy too. There's always a good song too, to brighten my day. As silly as it is, Supernatural brings me a lot of comfort in my life.


----------



## whatiscoffee (Oct 17, 2013)

Cats.


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

Music makes me really happy; e.g. listening to music, playing instruments, singing, and dancing to music.


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

I wanted to say going outside is big for me right now.

Away from all that technology and just looking out into nature. 

I love the peace it gives me.


----------



## tqs (May 22, 2013)

Leaving my current job and starting afresh will make me happy...


----------



## JoSo (Dec 31, 2013)

Pets and food. But mostly! to have time on my hand to do almost nothing  to have time for being creative


----------



## luffyenvelope (Jan 11, 2014)

Getting food and watching anime. I love it. But, I hate myself right after since I'm back to reality. It's very short lived. Happiness is one of the hardest things to find. I want it, I wish I had it. Happiness.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

luffyenvelope said:


> Getting food and watching anime. I love it. But, I hate myself right after since I'm back to reality. It's very short lived. Happiness is one of the hardest things to find. I want it, I wish I had it. Happiness.


Your avatar makes me happy. Very much so. c;


----------



## luffyenvelope (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you, KaitlynRose. ^_^


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

-my kids' smiles / laughter
-singing to the radio with my kids
-cold, rainy weather
-a really good novel
-memories of my girlfriend (sometimes)
-a day at the beach
-baseball games with me and my kids
-going fishing
-Xbox


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

A quiet Saturday afternoon, a good story to lose myself into, a whole night of meaningful dreams and overall just some simple escapism.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

Not many things, but I do like the beach, not when it's crowded during the day, but when it's quite at night or during the fall or winter when I go to visit and sit in in the car with something warm. 
Sunsets also make me feel calm and a bit at peace.


----------



## scorch428 (Sep 2, 2013)

alcohol, girls, successes, love, kittehs, friends

unfortunately, the only one I have in my life right now is alcohol.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

- Animation ( in particular anime and old American cartoons) 
- rainy days ( without lightning and thunder.)
- listening to people with beautiful voices singing passionately.


----------



## sdsurfin (Jan 22, 2014)

Feeling the accomplishment and adrenaline of taking a corner on my dirt bike and knowing it had to be almost, if not perfect.


----------



## RonHasAnxiety (Mar 28, 2012)

The endorphine high after a hard workout. Riding my bicycle. Looking out at the ocean.


----------



## fight2finish (Feb 24, 2013)

a couple things off the top...
- seeing my family all together laughing having fun and getting along
- smiling and getting smiles
- food
- routing for my team the Golden State Warriors
- drawing (getting away from graphic design and getting back to the essence)
- being outside, nature
- pets, dogs that are happy to see you
- accomplishments in general, fixing/installing things


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When I realize I'm falling asleep. Mercifully and finally, the world is receding. Nothing matters. I think, maybe, this will be exactly how it will be when it's finally all over.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> catching a fish, making music, music


^ This.

What makes me happy is validation. It seems to be very hard to come by in a society that worships competition and has a history of disdain for most things "social". The Internet is a reflection of a nit picking society that gives no credit, draws worst conclusions and hides behind technology to wound. It's so great to get a validation every once in a while. Too bad it has to come at such a cost.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I've been miserable for so long I have no clue what makes me happy, but right now as I'm typing this I feel happy, and since I haven't done anything different since coming home from work...I can't put into words what makes me happy.


----------



## yellowturtle (Jan 21, 2014)

Walking in the river.:yes


----------



## kermdafrog (Dec 19, 2013)

Realizing what I want out of life, what's standing in my way, and then having the balls to get it!


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Spending time with my friends, literature, writing and music


----------



## Roadkill1337 (Sep 16, 2013)

Being left alone, undisturbed in my room listening to relaxing chillout music. Or playing Minecraft. One of those two. Those are the only things that actually make me happy. I enjoy reading about politics and philosophy too, but doing so doesn't really make me _happy_, per se. Oh, and remembering my life when I was a young teenager/tween and how carefree I was! That actually gives me nostalgia and makes me happy. I know I'm only 16, but it's true.


----------



## EvieMay (Sep 25, 2011)

What makes me happy is the feeling of being loved by others. Like, when they want to be around you, and such...

Unfortunately, that feeling has always been fleeting for me, so...what makes me happy? Music, writing, and sleeping. OH and older men.  Like celebrity older men. Billy Corgan, Bryan Cranston, and many more guys that I will never meet! haha.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Peace and quiet
Weed
Good food
TV
Video games
Money


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Cats & weed.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Approachable, preferably fwuffy/furry animals that I am allowed to touch and play with. 

Having insightful discussions with others and having them actually listen, understand, and comment thoroughly on my dialogue. 

Being told I excel or am particularly good at an area I strive to be good at, without prompt. 

Being able to participate in activities I like without interruption or judgement (I know; contradictory to the above statement since I would like to be complimented on some of my performances).


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Music makes me happy, winning money makes me happy, my dog makes me happy, having a good conversation with a close friend makes me happy, accomplishing one of my goals.


----------



## Lizzy84 (Dec 29, 2013)

Currently, this song --> http://www.listenonrepeat.com/watch/?v=P0JO3KODLLQ

I love music. It really affects my mood. Couldn't live without it.

Other than that...

Extreme sports - recently went bungee jumping and I love the feeling of calm and serenity you get. Any adrenalin fix will do.

Finishing a novel or big painting. Immense mind-f*^k!

I'm really shallow for saying this, but if anyone tells me 'well done' for something I've worked on or says they've got a kick out of it, then it makes me feel really good - like I have a useful role to play in life. Validates my existence, I guess.

Spicy food!

Pro Plus. It's my oxygen. I couldn't function without it. We are in love. I realise I sound like a junkie, but I have major focusing issues and would do absolutely nothing without caffeine pills. My life was a multitude of hell before I discovered this wonderful stuff!

Drumming!

Being lost somewhere wild and uninhabited. I miss travelling.


----------



## LetsBeReal (Jan 20, 2014)

Creating badaas songs. Making others smile.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Fruit. I love fruit because it's like eating and drinking at the same time, it's so juicy.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

tea


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Cuddling...with attractive people.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

that goat cheese i ate earlier was really good...i'm wishing i had more right now


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Mochyn said:


> Fruit. I love fruit because *it's like eating and drinking at the same time*, it's so juicy.


I never thought of it that way


----------



## metomeya (May 29, 2013)

Bronies

Just joking :roll


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

Ummmm, embarrassed to admit, but a Snoopy stuffed animal I bought on a whim ops


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Video games
Asians
Money (of course)
Cats
Music
Books
Pizza!


----------

